# ICC Profiles and PSE6?



## JayhawkCWE (Jan 4, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can use ICC profiles to proof in Photoshop Elements 6?

I'm trying to help out a friend of mine and she can preview it in the print window, but not while she's working on the actual photo in the editor.  Photoshop CS5 has the View>Proof Setup option.  Does Elements 6 have anything like that?

I wouldn't even know how to get the ICC profile in there in the first place...  It's a VISE-X installer from Epson (r1900) and when I expand the contents it doesn't have the file I'm looking for.  I can't find a folder to put it in anyway.  getting discouraged on this one...


----------



## KmH (Jan 4, 2011)

JayhawkCWE said:


> Does anyone know if you can use ICC profiles to proof in Photoshop Elements 6?


Yes. No, you can't softproof in Elements 6.



JayhawkCWE said:


> I'm trying to help out a friend of mine and she can preview it in the print window, but not while she's working on the actual photo in the editor. Photoshop CS5 has the View>Proof Setup option. Does Elements 6 have anything like that?


Sorry, no.



JayhawkCWE said:


> I wouldn't even know how to get the ICC profile in there in the first place... It's a VISE-X installer from Epson (r1900) and when I expand the contents it doesn't have the file I'm looking for. I can't find a folder to put it in anyway. getting discouraged on this one...


You have to use a spectrophotometer to profile the printer (ICC profile) and calibrate the computer display. You need both the display profile and the printer ICC profile to 'soft-proof'.

Here is a respected spectrophotometer made by X-RITE: x-rite colormunki

Color Management:
Color management - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Scroll down to the Color Management section: Digital Photography Tutorials


----------

